# Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

*Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Hallo!


Mal eine Umfrage zum Thema da "Streaming" mitlerweile sehr angesagt ist.
Ich gucke Filme bisher im Free TV und auf Bluray. Aber bald haben wir auch Amazon Prime.
Die Umfrage ist natürlich mit Mehrfachauswahl.

Edit: Ich habe mal bewußt Kino weggelassen. Weil das hier nur den "Home" Bereich betreffen soll.


----------



## shorty1990 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Normales TV (FreeTV) habe ich vor ca. 2Jahren abgeschafft.
Aktuell schaue ich alles über Youtube, Netflix und Prime.
Zu bestimmten Anlässen hole ich mir auch mal einen Monat Sky Ticket.


----------



## XT1024 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Wo? Zu Hause! 

Da all der andere Kram Geld kostet, mit der Bambusleitung eh keinen Spaß machen würde oder schlimmer, beides , bleibt free TV übrig.
Bei mir sind Serien aber auch kein Fetisch...


----------



## dustyjerk (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Vor einigen Jahren gern von Festplatte oder DVD/Bluray, aber mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch Netflix. Hab mittlerweile bis auf ein paar Klassiker alles von der Festplatte geworfen. Free TV hab ich nicht. Zumindest hat die Buchse noch kein Receiverkabel gesehen seit dem ich in meiner Wohnung bin.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Sky, Netflix und Prime.
Damit bin ich gut bedient.

Über SAT schau ich fast nur noch Nachrichten.


----------



## Krautmausch (1. August 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Kabel guck ich schon seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr. Fernseher hab ich nicht. Beamer-Heimkino muss ich mir erst noch bauen, bin gerade erst eingezogen. Streamingabos will ich mir nicht leisten, weil ich es nicht einsehe, für Dinge zu bezahlen, ohne sie jemals zu besitzen (Mieten tut man ja auch nur aus Notwendigkeit). Momentan also kostenloses On-Demand (Youtube), legal gestreamt (Öffentliche, wenn ich schon zum Zahlen gezwungen werde) oder weniger legal gestreamt/heruntergeladen am Computer. Filmmeisterwerke werd ich mir auch auf Blu-Ray zulegen, wenn ich erstmal ne Leinwand hab.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. August 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Netflix und Amazon Prime. Ich gucke seit Jahren kein Free-TV mehr, die einzige Möglichkeit dazu wäre auch über eine TV-Streaming-App am Fire TV Stick. DVDs/Blurays kommen mir nicht ins Haus. Bücher sind die letzten physikalischen, nicht in Rechner verbauten Datenträger, die hier Aufenthaltserlaubnis haben.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. August 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Netflix, Prime und SKY. Dazu das volle Kabelpaket von Vodafone ...


----------



## Slezer (5. August 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Sky und im Netz


----------



## LastManStanding (5. August 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

HAA der gute alte Blu Ray Player demnächst kommt ein neuer der "besser" zum Beamer passt, der Surround Receiver leider auch Harman /K AVR 171 Schwächelt nach  5,5 Jahren und macht Bildstocker. Geht zudem auch schnell in den Schutzmodus wenn er das Signal nicht schnell genug an den Beamer geschickt bekommt trotz 4k 60Hz Repeater bei nur 10,25m...

Diese ganzen Serien.. wer guckt das^^ normales TV außerhalb von Blu Rays hab ich im Juli sage und schreibe 2,5 Stunden geguckt sagt der Timer (Shopping Queen ,Mysterien des Weltalls mit Morgen Freeman). In den anderen Monaten davor sieht es noch schlechter aus für den Werbe-Konsum.

Amazon Prime haben wir diesen "Gratis Monat" gestestet, da können wir irgendwie nichts mit anfangen. Klar hier und da ist auch schon mal ein Recht interessanter Film bei aber besonders ist es nicht. Serien z.B. gucken wir gar nicht! Dafür nimmt inzwischen das Bücheraufkommen mehrere Wände bist zur Decke ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Ich nutze selten Netflix (Account meiner Frau) und wir gehen alle paar Wochen mal ins Kino wenn was läuft. Das wars.

Serien tue ich mir nicht an. Dafür ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schade.


----------



## Slezer (5. August 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

38k Posts und die Lebenszeit für Serien zu schade  der durchschnittliche nerd behaupte ich mal^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2019)

*AW: Wo guckt ihr überall eure Filme & Serien?*

Sky und Netflix


----------

